# What is the radio to have??



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I raced rc cars about 5 years ago and have decided to get back into some racing. What is the best radio out there right now? I currently plan on racing oval but will probably do a little road course and off road racing in the near future. Please let me know what you guys think. All input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

ive had a lot of raidos. Spektrum, Futaba, JR, Nomadio, and now i have a KO Propo Helios and i LOVE it. ive always thought a radio was just a radio. basically, they all do the same thing. they turn the wheels and control the throttle. but once i got my KO i was blown away. this radio makes a HUGE difference. if you get the lipo battery for it, it will last MOTHNS on a charnge, and the settings you can do on the radio its self is insane. its like having a mamba computer link to set your esc, only for your servos! once you go Propo, you never go back!


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

the one i currently have is a Airtronics M11 FHSS-2 2.4GHz. 
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LNWYX7

they released a new version very shortly after i bought mine so i could have screamed. the newest version is the Airtronics MIIX 2.4GHz FHSS-3.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXMY2

what ever you decide to get don't cheap out.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Futaba been using them for 20 years:thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I think I have it narrowed down to either the Spektrum DX3R or the Futaba 3PKS. 

Does anyone know if the metal 3pk transmitter case fits the futaba radio with 2.4? It doesn't say anything about 2.4 and the extra antenna. Thanks.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

If it doesn't fit, just trim out some of the foam to make it fit right. Any of the higher end radios are good, but I heard that nomadio is getting out of the rc radio and going to bigger and more profitable things, like the armed forces or something similar.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep it will fit no cutting or anything else. The only difference between the 3pk & the 3pk 2.4, no crystals!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I ended up going with the futaba 4pk


----------

